# Pet Sitting company based in Cheshire



## animalsitting (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,

I have recently started my own pet sitting company called Animal Sitting based in Knutsford, Cheshire. I myself own 2 cats and a dog who i have never been able to put in kennels. So far they have joined us on all our family holidays but sometimes this just isn't practical for everyone. 

I have built up a small client base and met some very quirky animals along the way! If you live in Cheshire and ever require a pet sitter please pay our site a little visit 

We offer Pet Sitting, Cat Sitting and Dog Sitting in the Cheshire East region.

Thanks


----------

